# Potato Chip Scarves Updated



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Potato Chip Scarves: Links to Free Patterns (updated 10/19/2011)
There are 2 basic kinds of potato chip scarf. One is a short row scarf that is usually called a helix, the other is made with a 90 to 100-stitch "backbone" followed by increase rows to form a ruffle. The ruffle can be narrow or wide, depending on how many rows you use. If you make one of the latter kind of potato chips, be sure you have a long circular needle or you'll run out of needle (voice of experience). Potato chip scarves can be called by several different names besides potato chip: helix, short-row, spiral, ruffly, ruffled, etc.

Some of the potato chips on the forum: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4891-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25075-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27133-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4154-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4013-1.html

Other sites with free potato chip scarf patterns
My favorite: http://www.spinsandneedles.co.uk/blog/
http://curlywhirlies.blogspot.com/2005_11_01_archive.html
http://curlywhirlies.blogspot.com/2006_01_01_archive.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/kpimages/pdf/50355220.pdf
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/index.php/knitting_patterns/free_knitting_pattern/brill_frills/
http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html
http://www.spinningdaily.com/media/p/6265.aspx
http://outloudaudiobooks.blogspot.com/2009/03/corkscrew-scarf.html
http://farmmommusings.blogspot.com/2009/08/corkscrew-potato-chips-scarf.html
http://oceanwavesquilts.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/02/potato-chip-scarf.html
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/fizz-stardust-corkscrew-scarf.html
http://www.wondoflex.com.au/images/patterns/23_2.pdf
http://thingsalicewantstodo.blogspot.com/2011/02/potato-chip-scarf-in-paradise.html
http://www.knitpicks.com/kpimages/pdf/50355220.pdf
Note: If you can't open the Lion Brand link below, go to the Lion Brand Home Page and search for: Knit Spiral Scarf, Pattern LB#50193-1K
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/kmm-spiralScarf.pdf
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/58836.aspx
Check Ravelry: http://ravelry.com under all the possible names for potato chips (spiral, corkscrew, ruffled, ruffly, helix, shortrow, etc.) in case any new ones have been listed. 
Google is probably the one best source of free patterns, except for Ravelry. You'll definitely need to search under each and every term. I almost never use the word free when searching for patterns on Google or you'll end up missing any free patterns that don't have the word "free" somewhere in their text and many don't. However, if you aren't turning up any free patterns in your search, then, by all means add it to your search terms. If you want only knit or only crochet, add -knit or -crochet to your Google search terms.
Ravelry and Lion Brand require free accounts to download or access patterns. Most of the patterns in these links don't require accounts but you may encounter the odd one that does; any/all are free.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

What a great resource--thank you! I just finished my first potato chip scarf (short row). It came out nice, but I was bored to tears by the time I finished it. Do you have a preference (short row or backbone)?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha! I didn't know there were so many "potato chip" scarves! No wonder mine didn't turn out like the pictures posted on this site. I just googled potat chip scarf pattern and knitted the one that came up.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Bonster,
That is exactly what I thought. I am working on a second one because the first one did not look like the ones I've seen here, but neither does the one I am working on now.
Mary E.,
Thanks for the links, I will have to check them out. Should I try for a third??? until I have one I really like?
Pat


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Let me know when you find the one you like!


MimiPat said:


> Bonster,
> That is exactly what I thought. I am working on a second one because the first one did not look like the ones I've seen here, but neither does the one I am working on now.
> Mary E.,
> Thanks for the links, I will have to check them out. Should I try for a third??? until I have one I really like?
> Pat


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, there's as many potato chip scarf patterns as there are for slippers. Betcha can't make just one!

Thanks, MaryE!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried knitting one in the round? And how would you do it? I'd rather have a cowl type than a long scarf and would like some help figuring it out. 
Thanks


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

bonster said:


> Haha! I didn't know there were so many "potato chip" scarves! No wonder mine didn't turn out like the pictures posted on this site. I just googled potat chip scarf pattern and knitted the one that came up.


My favorite is this one because it's such a quick knit: http://www.spinsandneedles.co.uk/blog/
It works really well with worsted or bulky yarn. If you want picot edges, eyelets, lace or something a little different, check the variations in the download file. Some are very interesting.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> bonster said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! I didn't know there were so many "potato chip" scarves! No wonder mine didn't turn out like the pictures posted on this site. I just googled potat chip scarf pattern and knitted the one that came up.
> ...


Can you post the variations or the link - I can't seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Wow, there's as many potato chip scarf patterns as there are for slippers. Betcha can't make just one!
> 
> Thanks, MaryE!


LOL!!!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Scroll up to the top of this page.


dorisage said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > bonster said:
> ...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

It's the last line in the message box below the list of links.


bonster said:


> Scroll up to the top of this page.
> 
> 
> dorisage said:
> ...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for doing all this "legwork!" I appreciate having this info all in one bookmark!
Gaynell


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I thoought it was me being dense again. Will be interested to see if anyone ever makess one that looks like the picture. If you do would you kindly pass it on? Thanks


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> It's the last line in the message box below the list of links.
> 
> 
> bonster said:
> ...


DUH thanks - just missed the link.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Has anyone tried knitting one in the round? And how would you do it? I'd rather have a cowl type than a long scarf and would like some help figuring it out.
> Thanks


Has anyone done this?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Not a problem, Unless you know where to look, it's difficult to find. i.e. been there, done that. Too bad the (download) link doesn't precede the title and isn't in larger text and bolded. It would be a lot more likely to catch your attention.


dorisage said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > It's the last line in the message box below the list of links.
> ...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Dorisage: Check Ravelry. I did a search for ruffle cowl and had a lot of hits. I know that some aren't knit in the round but I imagine that many are. Here's my search results. If you have a free Ravelry account, the link should work for you: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=ruffle


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Has anyone tried knitting one in the round? And how would you do it? I'd rather have a cowl type than a long scarf and would like some help figuring it out.
> Thanks


I think it would be difficult to make in the round due to the twisting of the fabric. But I don't know why you could not just join the two ends when you are finished. To make it even more "cowl-like", you can make it longer, join the end then double wrap in on your neck-like double strand pearls.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> I thoought it was me being dense again. Will be interested to see if anyone ever makess one that looks like the picture. If you do would you kindly pass it on? Thanks


I'm posting a photo because mine DON'T look like the pattern photo, but I didn't want them to. I thouht the scarf in the pattern was too stiff and I don't like "stiff" looking scarves. Admittedly, the scarf I made from DK weight Marble (scarf 3) is a little wimpy, but I'm not sure whether I'll change to a smaller needle the next time I make one from this yarn or not. All of the scarves I made are knitted on needles at least one size larger than recommended and I knit very loosely. I wanted them to be drapey. The pattern photo is number 1) on the left.
One alteration I made to every scarf is to the ends. There is a little "claw" at the ends and I sewed mine together so the ends are smooth and rounded, You can do something a little more elegant if you'd like. Instructions for a nice rounded end are in the download and on the Spinning Daily link. I just mattressed mine.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Dorisage: Check Ravelry. I did a search for ruffle cowl and had a lot of hits. I know that some aren't knit in the round but I imagine that many are. Here's my search results. If you have a free Ravelry account, the link should work for you: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=ruffle


Thanks MaryE - I found one that I think I can adapt or at least it gave me an idea.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for this great post MaryE.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

dorisage said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > Dorisage: Check Ravelry. I did a search for ruffle cowl and had a lot of hits. I know that some aren't knit in the round but I imagine that many are. Here's my search results. If you have a free Ravelry account, the link should work for you: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=ruffle
> ...


Ooh, glad you found what you wanted or at least close to it!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

dorisage, in case you're still interested, I found this/these on a Google search: http://www.theknittersedge.com/patterns/MochiPlusRuffledCowl.pdf
http://what-when-how.com/knitting-patterns/knitting-in-circles/
If you do a Google search, switch to image view and you might see some you like. Most of the ones I just found were not free but you might get an idea of something to do.
I have seen a "for sale" pattern where someone has a triple layer ruffle scarf that is spectacular, but it may be more scarf than you want. It's very similar to this scarf by Claire but has 3 layers with the lower being the widest and the top being the narrowest. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4013-1.html
I'll try to remember the name and how to find the layered scarf. If/when I do, I'll post it.
I would think you could do a provisional cast on, knit a ring for a few inches then do a ruffle like on one of the "backbone" type of potato chip scarves. Then, remove the provisional cast on and do the same on the other edge. I don't know what you have in mind, but there are all sorts of possibilities. 


dorisage said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > Dorisage: Check Ravelry. I did a search for ruffle cowl and had a lot of hits. I know that some aren't knit in the round but I imagine that many are. Here's my search results. If you have a free Ravelry account, the link should work for you: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=ruffle
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Mary, thank you so much for all your effort and hard work in sharing these links with us. You truly have a generous heart and may God bless you for it...Hugs, Betty L


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Mary, thank you so much for all your effort and hard work in sharing these links with us. You truly have a generous heart and may God bless you for it...Hugs, Betty L


I will add my thanks to yours Bulldog---- MaryE you are the best!!! I may have to try this again now that I know a little more.


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

Is this the pattern you used....the lacey one?
http://www.spinsandneedles.co.uk/blog/patterns/curly-crochet-scarf-pattern/


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> dorisage, in case you're still interested, I found this/these on a Google search: http://www.theknittersedge.com/patterns/MochiPlusRuffledCowl.pdf
> http://what-when-how.com/knitting-patterns/knitting-in-circles/
> If you do a Google search, switch to image view and you might see some you like. Most of the ones I just found were not free but you might get an idea of something to do.
> I have seen a "for sale" pattern where someone has a triple layer ruffle scarf that is spectacular, but it may be more scarf than you want. It's very similar to this scarf by Claire but has 3 layers with the lower being the widest and the top being the narrowest. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4013-1.html
> ...


Wow, Mary, you are the best. I found 2 balls of Trendsetter Skye in a cherry color. This yarn is discontinued. And I also found 1 ball of Trendsetter Gavi in a pink and orange color. All three balls are about 100 yds. So I thought a small cowl would be best, only having abt 300 yds. So I really thank youand appreciate all of your research.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> Is this the pattern you used....the lacey one?
> http://www.spinsandneedles.co.uk/blog/patterns/curly-crochet-scarf-pattern/


Clarrysage, the pattern I used was a knitting pattern at the top or close to the top of the list of links I posted. A picture of the photo from the pattern is the left-most photo I posted where I compare it to my finished scarves: http://www.spinsandneedles.co.uk/blog/
All of the scarves I made are knit. If you like lacy knitted potato chips, check out the download because there are several there. Some are pretty simple but others are too complex for me to figure out at my current stage of knitting.
If you like crocheted chip scarves there is a beautiful crocheted "helix" at the very end of the "download" I posted or at this link (requires a free account): http://www.spinningdaily.com/media/p/6265.aspx
There are a lot of patterns for potato chip scarves. You can find a number of crocheted chip scarves on Ravelry. 
Lion Brand has several and I think all of the yarn seller sites (Lion Brand, Red Heart, Bernat, Berroco, etc.) have at least one version of crocheted potato chips. Overall, there may be more crocheted versions than knit versions. I didn't really look that closely at crochet patterns because although I love crochet, I have tendonitis that keeps me from crocheting. If I ever decide to take a chance on abusing my thumb, I'll probably try the crocheted version of the helix in the Spinning Daily download. However, the one you asked about is a beautiful scarf. I didn't look at your location but Spins and Needles is in the UK. If you are in the US, there is a difference in crochet terms. Single crochets are double crochets in the UK and double crochets are treble crochets. I don't know what treble/triple US crochets are called in the UK. I'm sure someone from the UK will be happy to straighten us both out, hopefully. That's another of the beauties of this being an international forum. We can explain differences in knitting and crochet terms from our various countries. 
Why don't you create a topic asking if anyone has tried the pattern? You might find people on the forum who have used it. If the question is posted as it's own topic, your question is a lot more likely to get noticed than burried in this discussion. I think you defintely will get more responses from crocheters because the links I posted are pretty obviously for mostly knitting patterns and people who prefer to crochet aren't really going to be interested.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I think I'll try this for someone.



MaryE. said:


> bonster said:
> 
> 
> > Haha! I didn't know there were so many "potato chip" scarves! No wonder mine didn't turn out like the pictures posted on this site. I just googled potat chip scarf pattern and knitted the one that came up.
> ...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> DUH thanks - just missed the link.


Dori, I don't know if you are still following this thread but I just made a great discovery (with a lot of help from stitchdesigner). You can bold text in the title of the download, which will make where the download is located easier to find. As it is now, it's at the bottom of the message box in inconspicuous text and is all but hidden. It took me a while to find the first download that I saw. I too had someone have to tell me it was there and where it was located. You can't bold the actual download link nor the text in the actual title (bad, bad, bummer). However you can bold the text telling that there is a download and where it's located. You could even bold a line below all of the other text saying that the download is just below this line, in the center of the page. 
When you reply to a message with the "quote reply" option, you'll see a box to the left with smiley faces. In the box, below the smileys are what are being called "tags." A tag is what you use to bold text. You can also color your text red or blue. You put the first half of the tag in front ot the text you want to bold and then at the end of the text you put the other half of the tag. 
If you are posting a message, you first have to post it then go back and edit it to see the tags. I saw several people who had used tags to change text to blue or bold it and sent a PM to one fo the forum members who had bolded her text, asking her how to do it. If you remember the tags, you can always print them out and save them, you can add them while you are typing in your original text and not have to post then go back to edit to add them. So, as long as I can remember that bold is first half of tag followed by last half of tag, I'll have bold text without having to edit anything.


----------



## Cornelia Tegart (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you!!, The patterns are plentiful! Lots to choose from for our road trip in a few days!


----------

